# Секвестрированная грыжа



## Дмитийй (4 Окт 2022)

Случилась со мной такая беда.



Оперироваться или попробовать консервативное лечение? Мучает уже 1,5 месяца, на больничном нахожусь. Болят икры, немеют пальцы мизинцы на ногах обоих, на левой больше, раньше только на левой. Прострелы в оласти крестца, раньше не было, поясница только болела, сижу на обезбаливающих, кажется если перестану принимать опять приступ будет, хожу как старый дед медленно, хочется быстрей, а не могу почему то.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2022)

Дмитийй написал(а):


> ... Болят икры немеют пальцы мизинцы на ногах обоих, на левой больше, раньше только на левой...


На пятках и носках ходить можете? Слабость стопы есть?


----------



## Дмитийй (4 Окт 2022)

Нет слабости. Могу ходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2022)

Тогда все зависит от терпения.
Терпение есть?

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения. В этом случае надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет", или когда слабость ноги есть и нарастет. То есть боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.
И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена) если его 3 месяца нет на работе: не себе, не работодателю, не государству, ни семье. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.

В этом случае задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать вам.

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## Дмитийй (4 Окт 2022)

Служу в МЧС, надо быстрое восстановление, и работоспособность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2022)

Диск покажите. 



Дмитийй написал(а):


> Служу в МЧС, надо быстрое восстановление, и работоспособность


То есть, показания - профилактические, чтобы не мучиться и побыстрее.
Тут Вам решать.
Вот если бы писали в штаны, то не сомневаясь дал бы совет.


----------



## Дмитийй (4 Окт 2022)

Пока нет возможности показать диск

Хуже уже быть не может?  Я слышал , что такая грыжа со временем распадается.Профилактические показания это какие? ЛФК или процедуры какие-нибудь? Может препараты какие-нибудь пропить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2022)

Дмитийй написал(а):


> Хуже уже быть не может?


Может. 



Дмитийй написал(а):


> Я слышал , что такая грыжа со временем распадается.


Да и потом рассасывается в большинстве случаев.



Дмитийй написал(а):


> Профилактические показания это какие?


Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения. В этом случае надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет", или когда слабость ноги есть и нарастет. То есть боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.
И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена) если его 3 месяца нет на работе: не себе, не работодателю, не государству, ни семье. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.

В этом случае задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать вам.



Дмитийй написал(а):


> ЛФК или процедуры какие -нибудь? Может препараты какие-нибудь пропить?


Вы про лечение
Тоже все просто.
Сперва давайте о целях и задачах.

В решении проблемы боли в спине, есть задачи, и есть методы для решения этих задач.
Давайте определимся с задачами.
Несколько условно их три:
*1. борьба с болью
2. ограничение подвижности в больном месте позвоночника и восстановление подвижности в окружающих местах
3. обеспечение возможности и стимуляция организма на борьбу с проблемой*.

*Первая задача *простая и методы простые - медикаменты и физиотерапия. А вот какие медикаменты и как, и куда вводить зависит от подготовленности врача и вашего согласия.
Наиболее эффективно местное введение глюкокортикоидов. Во многих случаях достаточно и применения НПВП (методика введения не особенно важна), но при их неэффективности и отсутствии противопоказаний, как в вашем случае нужно переходить к глюкокортикоидам. Кстати, затягивание процесса болевого синдрома уменьшает эффективность применения препаратов.

Хорошим обезболивающим эффектом обладают различные методы физиотерапии.
Многие отмечают хороший обезболивающий эффект от рефлексотерапии (тот же аппликатор Кузнецова) вопрос с её применением неоднозначен в европейской медицине, но разрешен.

*Вторая задача.* Вы обеспечиваете неподвижность в больном месте-правильное поведение и корсет. Врач помогает вам восстановить подвижность выше и ниже места поражения-массаж, мануальная терапия, вытяжение (не места поражения). Кстати, одна из задач ЛФК, помогать восстановлению этой подвижности, а не подвижности в больном месте.

*Третья задача. *Обеспечить возможность организму бороться за "уменьшение грыжи", это дать ему как можно больше времени. Если он что-то сможет, то в соответствии со сроками развития грыжи, все должно разрешиться. Можно ускорить и стимулировать этот процесс за счет методик методик расширяющие сосуды либо рефлекторно, либо за счет прямого воздействия на место пораженияэ. В основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.

У Вас пока 1 и 2 задача.


----------



## Дмитийй (5 Окт 2022)

Спасибо вам большое! Попозже покажу диск.

"Если он что-то сможет, то в соответствии со сроками развития грыжи, все должно разрешиться". Это как понять? Обьясните, пожалуйста.


----------



## Дмитийй (6 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, снимки









						Папка из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2022)

Дмитийй написал(а):


> ... "Если он что-то сможет, то в соответствии со сроками развития грыжи, все должно разрешиться". Это как понять? Обьясните, пожалуйста.


Всему свое время, но если стараться приближать хорошее время, то оно придет раньше и с меньшими последствиями!



Есть от чего болеть!
А просто рентген есть? На МРТ есть признаки спондилолиза!
А рентген с нагрузкой в сгибании и разгибании?


----------



## Дмитийй (7 Окт 2022)

Папка из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				




Там всё, только без нагрузки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2022)

По всему спондилолиз!


----------



## Дмитийй (7 Окт 2022)

Что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2022)

Рентген с нагрузкой


----------



## Дмитийй (7 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, положили в стационар делают капельницы, мильгама , таблетки какието дают, вроде легче стало  но сомнения меня терзают, вроде только от грыжи лечат, хожу как старый дед, а и магнитотерапию назначили, лечащий врач не разговорчивый какой-то.

Так а грыжу тоже видно?


----------



## gzharkoj (7 Окт 2022)

Дмитийй написал(а):


> Так а грыжу тоже видно?



Вот, чуть выше вам Доктор Ступин показал картинку - вот это выпячивание и есть грыжа, слева - это вид сборку, видно как что-то шарообразное выдавлено в спиномозговой канал. А справа - это вид сверху, диск он имеет форму овала и так же видно как что-то из него выдавлено в канал.
Ходите вы тяжело так как на этом уровне выходит нервный пучок, корешок, который управляет ногой и нерв сдавлен и на него еще и химически вещество грыжи действует, от чего нервный импульс плохо доходит до мышц (слабость мышц), искажен (не так двигается нога как должна), там же и чувствительные нервы, может быть онемение и боль, ну и в добавок начинают сами мышцы страдать, там тоже боль возникает.
Сейчас пройдете лечение, отек травмированных грыжей тканей уменьшится (давление на диск тоже уменьшится) и будет вам полегче.  Посмотрите соседние темы:
1. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31968/
2. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31979/
, от этого тоже полегче будет и понимание того, что с вами происходит тоже появится.
А вот про спондилолиз - это доктор подскажет, как сделаете снимки в нагрузке.


----------



## Дмитийй (7 Окт 2022)

Спасибо вам большое, очень благодарен, а ещё вопрос: сколько дней будет проходить лечение, просто я боюсь упустить время, и запустить болячку.


----------



## gzharkoj (7 Окт 2022)

Дмитийй написал(а):


> Спасибо вам большое, очень благодарен, а ещё вопрос: сколько дней будет проходить лечение, просто я боюсь упустить время, и запустить болячку.


Дней 10, с выходными пару недель получается, может больше - все от состояния, у вас оно явно не очень хорошее.
Чтобы не упустить смотри за нарастанием слабости в стопе, на этом уровне позвоночника нерв отвечает за сгибание/разгибание стопы - это будет самый весомый показатель, за болями, не появились ли боли, которые не снимаются обезболивающими препаратами или препараты назначают все более сильные.
Так как у вас еще и спондилолиз то просто так с форума советы не используйте, обсудите со своим врачом можно ли делать ЛФК для острого периода http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/kompleks-lechebnoj-gimnastiki-v-ostrom/ . Можно ли ходить и сколько в вашем случае.

Уточню, что в больнице вы пролежите какое-то время, а вот сам процесс "выздоровления" будет не быстрый, тут надо принять, что все будет идти не быстро и даже с возможными обострениями, процесс длительный, связанный и в том числе со старением организма и требующий с вашей стороны активного участия в виде выполнения поддерживающих упражнений, контроль веса своего,  контроль поднимаемых тяжестей и т.д.


----------



## Дмитийй (7 Окт 2022)

@gzharkoj, спасибо за советы, обсудил сейчас с лечащим врачом, сказал не лежать, двигаться но ЛФК не надо.


----------



## Дмитийй (15 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, расскажите пожалуйста как правильно носить корсет, сколько по времени, с какой периодичностью и т.д и тп., а то слышал что он также может навредить

И ещё, скажите когда можно делать повторное МРТ чтобы увидеть какие нибудь изменения в ту или иную сторону.


----------



## gzharkoj (15 Окт 2022)

Можно пока с этим ознакомиться








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru


----------



## tankist (15 Окт 2022)

Дмитийй написал(а):


> Служу в МЧС, надо быстрое восстановление, и работоспособность.


Кому надо? Государству? Или болящему? Государство про тебя забудет на второй день, и твой героизм тебе же и выйдет боком. Есть типовые сроки нетрудоспособности при определенных заболеваниях, вот и не надо торопиться.


----------



## Дмитийй (15 Окт 2022)

Согласен!Главное МНЕ быть здоровым! Руки ноги целы, мозги на месте, всё будет хорошо!



gzharkoj написал(а):


> Можно пока с этим ознакомиться...


Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Кому надо? Государству? Или болящему? Государство про тебя забудет на второй день, и твой героизм тебе же и выйдет боком.


И Ленинград не надо было защищать! Сдались бы и пили баварское пиво, а не голодали!


----------



## tankist (17 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И Ленинград не надо было защищать! Сдались бы и пили баварское пиво, а не голодали!


Федор Петрович! Я ж не про это! Я про соблюдение лечебно-охранительного режима, и не более того.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Федор Петрович! Я ж не про это!


Мир!
Понял.
Вы про Государство, а я про Отечество!


----------



## tankist (17 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, мир! Дружба!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы про Государство, а я про Отечество!


Да, это таки две большие разницы порой.


----------



## Дмитийй (19 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста когда можно делать повторное МРТ, чтобы узнать есть ли какие нибудь изменения в лучшую или худшую сторону, можетзря время теряю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2022)

Дмитийй написал(а):


> ... когда можно делать повторное МРТ, чтобы узнать есть ли какие нибудь изменения в лучшую или худшую сторону...


Если хуже - в любой момент, если не хуже и терпимо - через 6 месяцев, если хорошо - не надо.


----------

